# How to build a shed



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

There are some potty mouths on this link, so be aware of that. http://www.bcsportbikes.com/forum/showt ... t-even.....


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow, wow, wow!!! I skimmed through all 22 pages to make sure I didn't miss pictures. The best thing about it is that Korean man probably has no idea that his shed has gone viral.


----------

